# Bubbling Durabond?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You probably did not get all the paste removed.
Prime with Gardz before skimming or totally remove ALL paste.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Durabond has a tendency to bubble, especially when applied over a painted surface (gloss paint just makes it worse). Just lightly sand after it dries and pull a "tight" skim with ready mix to foll the voids. May need two coats.....


----------

